# Breeder recommendations? OH/WV/KY/PA/NY



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

Hello all! It seems as though the breeder I have been in contact with about a puppy is not going to work out. Long story short, I've been given the run around for 3 months now. 

Anywho! I'm back out looking for good breeders! Does anyone have any recommendations for breeders in Midwest/northeast area? I live in Ohio so closest would be preferable but I also have family in Upstate New York so I have no quarrels venturing out that far or anywhere along the way. 

I'm interested in a west german show line. I don't wish to show or compete, just a companion dog. Preferably priced under $2000, however I'm aware that wgsl are expensive pups and that might be hard to find. But if it is more expensive than that, preferably not too much! 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I got my wgsl from Hollow hills in Pennsylvania. Beth is always answering any questions I have and very helpful. Luna is one years old and very happy with her. She is great with kids of all ages, small pets we have a bunny and bird and a chihuahua. I can?t wait to get her started in tracking. Extremely biddable dog. Naturally obedient. Loves to swim and is active but quiet in the house. The price would not be under 2,000 but There is a price range so you would have to discuss with Beth. Best way to contact Beth through email or messenger on Facebook. 
http://www.hollowhillsgsd.comhttp://www.hollowhillsgsd.com
https://m.facebook.com/HollowHillsGSD/


Luna is on the left.


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply! I actually emailed her earlier today, just waiting to hear back from her! 

And Luna is a cutie!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know Beth and her dogs. Very honest, open and knowledgeable. Highly recommend Hollow Hills.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Kels1013 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I actually emailed her earlier today, just waiting to hear back from her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww thank you!!!! Exciting! Let me know how you make out!!!!


----------



## LAMCK (Dec 19, 2017)

Hello,
Did something go wrong with the first breeder you tried? I believe I am looking at a puppy form the same SC (hartsville)? 
Can you share any info please. Thank you!


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

Curious to know what happened with your first breeder as well?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Have you heard from Beth?


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

@Kels1013 I'd be curious to hear what happened with the first breeder you chose out of SC. I know her and was originally the one who recommended her, so if something went south I'd like to hear your feedback (via PM, please, so we're following the forum rules). Being "given the run around" does not sound like her at all, so I'm very curious.


----------



## Melissaw1010 (May 13, 2018)

@Jenny720 so happy to see your post. I’m considering a dog from Beth and i too have a chihuahua and 3 parrots. I can’t PM you but when I decide on a dog I am going to have a trainer from the beginning but I am curious how the training went with puppy and the bird ? I am looking for a more mellow puppy so hopefully that won’t be an issue with proper training . when I had my last shepherd we’ve got the parrots after after him when he was an adult stage and he was so mellow


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Melissaw1010 said:


> @Jenny720 so happy to see your post. I’m considering a dog from Beth and i too have a chihuahua and 3 parrots. I can’t PM you but when I decide on a dog I am going to have a trainer from the beginning but I am curious how the training went with puppy and the bird ? I am looking for a more mellow puppy so hopefully that won’t be an issue with proper training . when I had my last shepherd we’ve got the parrots after after him when he was an adult stage and he was so mellow



@Melissaw1010 so exciting yes! Is the my direct messaging not working? Yes let me know how you make out! We have a mustache parakeet that we brought home last summer the dogs were two and one at the time. We have the cAge in the office but the bird is often out lose on a perch while we watch tv, kids do homework eat dinner. So it was easy to see the bird was a big part of the family. Puppies with a flat collar and a long lead will work best. I often had to do this with max so he did not torment our chihuahua when he was a pup. Long lead or having a pup tethered to you when not crates helps them learn the rules of the house. A big fan of the leave it command. This is a photo of Luna - a Hollow hill girl lying on the couch next jasper. . 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melissaw1010 (May 13, 2018)

Thank you @Jenny720 for that info and video. Your gsd is beautiful


----------

